# Another FEL subframe question



## Dieselt (Oct 7, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I have another front end loader subframe question. I have a 1999 dk45 kioti and recently purchased a used koyker loader that I want to mount. As we all know many tractors midsection I supported by engine to bell housing to trans to rear end. I want to subframe from the rear axle to front axle and will support to the bottom of the trans and side o f engine. Some might think this is overkill but that's ok. My question is what size and configuration (rectangle, square, channel and size) metal should I use for the length axle to axle. Thank you for the help.


----------

